# Why Corsair's 450W is best?/Best VFM PSU till date.



## toofan (Sep 17, 2008)

Guys I had gone through many threads about PC assembling. And this name "Corsair's 450W" always comes in between. I too have started suggesting this PSU but really don't know its capacities. 

1. What is the maximum output this PSU have?
2. At what price is this really available?
3. Is this PSU best and if yes then why?
4. Which models are its competitors?
5. Is this sufficient for HD 4850?

Hope this will help many many buyers.


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 17, 2008)

bcoz of its efficiency.
It can deliver more than 520w of power.and stable than any psu that costs close to this..and way better than cooler master's extreme series..

So go ahead.

Btw this psu has active power factor correction which requires sine wave ups.otherwise its gonna cause shutdowns and overloads if u use other ups.


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> bcoz of its efficiency.
> It can deliver more than 520w of power.and stable than any psu that costs close to this..and way better than cooler master's extreme series..
> 
> So go ahead.
> ...


Please suggest some, Is APC 650VS UPS(3300/-) a sine wave?
I'm getting a Corsair CMPSU 620HX 620w SMPS.


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Sep 17, 2008)

dude even i checked it out on the net and must say that Corsair VX 450W SMPS beats the hell out of most of the SMPS. It even beats the Cooler Master *600W extreme series* PSU's.
It has an efficiency of 83% (the highest amongst all the PSU's) and also is the silent one when it comes to giving high performance. To top it all it comes with a 5 year warranty from the company itself.

P.S.- I am the proud owner of this PSU now.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 17, 2008)

all ur questions can be answered by this review here --

*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/540/1

but for ur convenience i will quote answers from that website!



toofan_nainital said:


> 1. What is the maximum output this PSU have?






> You will bring home a relatively inexpensive power supply that even though is sold as being a 450 W unit can deliver up to 570 W at 48º C – in fact Corsair could have easily labeled this power supply as a 500 W unit, but they preferred to stay on the safe side.


clearly its underrated PSU since corsair wanted to be on safer side!




> 2. At what price is this really available?


different prices at different places i got it for 3.4k but i heard u can get it at 3.2k as well ! and that too in hariyana !



> 3. Is this PSU best and if yes then why?


in this price range yes its the best! cos CM600W works on efficiency of 70 % that means 600x70%= about 420 watts of constant power,while vx450 gives 450W even if its rated @450!



> Comparing Corsair VX450W to other entry-level power supplies we have reviewed recently (the exception goes to Zalman ZM360B-APS) is like comparing the old VW Beetle to the new one. This model from Corsair brings an updated design with active PFC, higher efficiency, lower noise level and the ability to deliver far more than its labeled power and also more cables: six peripheral power cables against four and six SATA power cables cables against four or even two.





> As we mentioned, this product is identical to Antec EarthWatts 500 W, but using better capacitors – it was really good to see Japanese capacitors on an entry-level product


such quality capacitors are not present in CM600W and there is a problem of current locking,which is getting common these days,new CM600W are going kaput more often

warranty 
corsair -5 years.
coolermaster -2years.




> 4. Which models are its competitors?


only coolermaster 600W is its competitor as the other models from other PSU maker like tagan,OCZ and thermaltake are not present in this segment!



> 5. Is this sufficient for HD 4850?


more than sufficient for HD4850 

according to corsair website

*www.corsair.com/psufinder/default.aspx

this can even support a HD4870 without issue ...so HD4850 will be well supported,

i m using a C2D machine with HD4850 with Vx450 ...no problem there !


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 17, 2008)

No it ain't.I had this psu..and i own sua 750 which costs 8.4k..in case u can't spend much on a ups plz stay away.get cooler master REAL power psu's


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> No it ain't.I had this psu..and i own sua 750 which costs 8.4k..in case u can't spend much on a ups plz stay away.get cooler master REAL power psu's


Suggest a cheaper alternative at around 5k(BTW my system won't draw much power, getting this PSU for future upgrades)


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 17, 2008)

Cooler Master Real Power 550W for 5k..


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> Cooler Master Real Power 550W for 5k..


I mean UPS for the Corsair SMPS(CMPSU 620HX) at 6k(Will an APC 800va UPS do?)


----------



## toofan (Sep 18, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> bcoz of its efficiency.
> Btw this psu has active power factor correction which requires sine wave ups.otherwise its gonna cause shutdowns and overloads if u use other ups.



Whats this mean. Please can anyone explain in detail.

So far everyone is saying that this is the best PSU and can give upto 550W output. its amazing.


----------



## casanova (Sep 18, 2008)

That comes because of the brand Corsair. Corsair always underpromises and overdelivers.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 18, 2008)

^^^^^ I totally agree. Right from the packaging to the performance. Its awsome. Man... I was blown away by the packaging... The wires neatly surrounded by a mesh!!! Performance is mind blowing!!! And best of all... its very silent!!!! 

Totally satisfied owning a VX450W!!!!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey! I just got my TX750 PSU, anyway to find out if my UPS will be able to run it? I don't have any PC right now to test it in!


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 18, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I don't have any PC right now to test it in!



Real Sense of Humour!!!!


----------



## ITTechPerson (Sep 18, 2008)

But nobody actualy gives the answer about the UPS - which *sinewave ups *u will suggest for tht corsair vx450 ??


----------



## toofan (Sep 19, 2008)

What's this sine wave issue? I never heard of it earlier anytime. And whats the max power needed by HD4850.
@rajkumar why you bought PSU before PC strange and interesting.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 19, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> @rajkumar why you bought PSU before PC strange and interesting.




Me...... 
Man,I'll buy that earlier and my rig is almost build but unfortunately the RAM died and i sent it to RMA..  This is the reason i put Rig Under Construction in my siggy.....


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a 3 year old Wipro UPS. I don't know if its sine wave. But it can handle two pcs at the same time. It came with a software that can be installed which can safely shut down the pc if power goes off and charge is about to deplete. For this purpose i have attach a cable from the UPS to the Cabinet. Are these features of a sine wave UPS? Got it for 3500 at that time. Its a 600VA UPS. I have VX450W and never had any problems. I dunno if its sine wave.


----------



## tkin (Sep 19, 2008)

I posted in a few other forums and the guys there also don't know about such an issue.

They told me what I knew earlier, the Corsair PSU has Hold-Up time of 17 ms, APC online UPS(the one we're talking about) don't need to switch, so no questen of failure, the UPS also supports cold boot and works fine with even the 620w Corsair PSU with a single card system.

The PSUs only draw what they need, so a 1000w PSU might draw as low as 300w or less power, enough for the UPS to handle(max 390w continuous)

So single card owners breath freely, no UPS problem here.

P.S- The Corsair PSUs are the best kind around, they can rectify modified sine wave inputs with ease(Read - Works with non sine wave UPS- like the APC 650va).

So APC 650va will work fine(Don't connect the monitor with the UPS unless its a LCD)


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 20, 2008)

^^^^So tkin bro, u r saying that I don't have to get paranoid regarding my PSU and UPS compatibility issue? Its a Corsair TX750, and Rajkumar bro, I really don't have a PC, magae to get online from here and there that's why so inconsistent in giving and checking replies.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 20, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Rajkumar bro, I really don't have a PC, magae to get online from here and there that's why so inconsistent in giving and checking replies.


Bro, just joking......
I feel the sense of humour in ur writing... So just reveal that....


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 20, 2008)

Oakie Doakie!


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 20, 2008)

For TX 750 and a rig with E7/8xxx or Quads -- SUA 750i definitely...dont even look for anything below..its gonna cause troubles

For that 450 w check APC Smart UPS - 500 VA or anything..SMART UPS are sine wave..


----------



## toofan (Sep 20, 2008)

Now the confusion is clear that sine wave they are talking  about is related to the Online UPS not our small PC UPC. 
At home i have 800kv Luminous which is sine wave.
And for my PC I own APC500.
So with ordinary ones their may be problem when the load shifts from mains to the UPS line, then there is a little fluctuation which is not the case with Sine Wave UPS.

All the discussion means that crosaire PSUs  are the best in their price and performance.


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> For TX 750 and a rig with E7/8xxx or Quads -- SUA 750i definitely...dont even look for anything below..its gonna cause troubles
> 
> For that 450 w check APC Smart UPS - 500 VA or anything..SMART UPS are sine wave..


Everything else fine but APC UPS(Upto 650VA) are not true sine wave.(Don't worry, most PSUs are design to work with modified Sine-Wave input)

APC 650va UPS:- *www.apcc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BE650Y-IN&fnl=4605,2&fnl_basket=4605,3c

*Everything about UPS(Must Read):-* *www.pcguide.com/ref/power/ext/ups/types.htm


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 22, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> For TX 750 and a rig with E7/8xxx or Quads -- SUA 750i definitely...dont even look for anything below..its gonna cause trouble!


Bro, WTH is SUA 750i and if it is a UPS, how much???


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> What's this sine wave issue? I never heard of it earlier anytime. And whats the max power needed by HD4850.
> @rajkumar why you bought PSU before PC strange and interesting.




450W(like corsair) or 500W(like CM) is more than enough


----------



## tkin (Sep 22, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Bro, WTH is SUA 750i and if it is a UPS, how much???


Why bother, you can use the APC 650va UPS comfortably and if you need more power get the APC 800va true Sine-Wave UPS at 5.5k, its better than the said model and will suffice anyone without problem.

P.S-The APC site is down at this moment,so can't give a link but the UPS is a true sine-wave, also the features are good too.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 24, 2008)

Do anyone know the approximate price of *'Corsair VX450'* in Kolkata ???


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 24, 2008)

3.5-3.7k,, no app


----------



## toofan (Sep 24, 2008)

Its rs 250.00 more then the price quoted at online store at www.theitwares.com 
you must get it cheaper.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 24, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Its rs 250.00 more then the price quoted at online store at www.theitwares.com
> you must get it cheaper.



actually thats what the price u get across india even i got for 3.4k ... ..but getting it from itwares would have cost the same with shipping ..actually mostly its available for 3.4~3.7k @ my place ....


----------



## tkin (Sep 25, 2008)

Revolution said:


> Do anyone know the approximate price of *'Corsair VX450'* in Kolkata ???


Will tell you next week.


----------

